# 02 drivers side headlamp



## samedpaul (May 10, 2005)

I have an 02 altima 2.5s. I replaced the drivers side headlight about 8 months ago, and now its blown again. I put Siverstar lamps in, which I really like. Anyone else had multiple headlights blow?


----------



## Megs (Jun 15, 2005)

samedpaul said:


> I have an 02 altima 2.5s. I replaced the drivers side headlight about 8 months ago, and now its blown again. I put Siverstar lamps in, which I really like. Anyone else had multiple headlights blow?


I replaced my drivers side headlamp August '04. It went out again and I replaced it last Thursday. Today I noticed my passenger side headlamp is out. That is why I was checking out this sight. From what I have found in the last 10 minutes '02s have a problem with the headlights. I called my dealership and they said to bring it in but it was probably my high mileage.


----------



## blitzboi (Apr 13, 2004)

samedpaul said:


> I put Siverstar lamps in, which I really like. Anyone else had multiple headlights blow?


From what I understand, Silverstars and other higher-wattage bulbs tend not to last as long as the OEM type bulbs. I've never used such bulbs, however I have read several articles and forms about them, and short life seems to be the universal complaint (usually less than 1 year).


----------

